# any low distortion 15s under $200?



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

There is the dayton hf and ho, but they dont say when they will be back in stock

AE AV 15 is $250, where the dayton is 160.

just wondered if anyone knew any others


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I am going to be selling my like new OZ Me 15.2. I can't fit a 15 into the system in my new car.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

The OZ Matrix Elite 15 is a supurb driver.

Another option that comes to mind would be the MB Quart PWE series (if sealed) or the RWE (if ported). Both of these can be had for cheap from online retailers like woofersetc. Check ebay as well. These were from when RF owned them and they are a steal for the money.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I own rockford punch 2 subs, they aren't sq subs, nor low distortion. Don't know if they made the mb quart subs differently though?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I might be selling two ID15 D4 subs I just took out of my home audio system. They are the current model, perfectly fine but I decided a 57 cubic ft horn loaded enclosure was just taking up to much space in my living room 

I just setup four of them, D2, in separate sealed boxes last night, they make superb home audio subs as well as very car audio

I no longer need that huge enclosure either, I would put in down stairs in the band room if I could make it fit through the doors and had some serious help moving it. 

Rick


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Lots of choices, PG Ti's, OZ Audio ME's, AE, and some many other brands... what type box, truck or hatch, power you will be using. Maybe we can all help stir you in a direction.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

AE is over $200

have an AQ1200D for power
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

15 off the 510 is just fine for me


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> I own rockford punch 2 subs, they aren't sq subs, nor low distortion. Don't know if they made the mb quart subs differently though?


Completely different driver. Do a search on this site for them. The PWE is designed for sealed. The RWE can go ported or sealed but if you're going sealed go with the PWE. Plus you can get a PWE 15 new from woofersetc with free shipping for ~$149 ($129 on Ebay + shipping same retailer). That's a damn fine driver for the money.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hardwrkr said:


> Completely different driver. Do a search on this site for them. The PWE is designed for sealed. The RWE can go ported or sealed but if you're going sealed go with the PWE. Plus you can get a PWE 15 new from woofersetc with free shipping for ~$149 ($129 on Ebay + shipping same retailer). That's a damn fine driver for the money.


good info, but just to clear things up too, rockford recommends sealed with the p2 subs, and when u model with a program such as winisd, it recommends sealed as well.

i seen a lot of talk about these subs over on caraudio/forum about them being nice budget subs, but never seen any reviews, or anything as to if they really were nice. but they all knew they were built by rockford so i knew the quality would be good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am in the same market, as far as price range. I am not sure I need ultra low distortion driver since its a sub, I am looking at the FI X with the BP option now. I am planning on using them in my trunk "IB" if you will, unless I find something else in the price range that will work better, not coming up with much tho.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

no idea how good it is, but it cant be bad, its dayton
Dayton IB385-8 15" Infinite Baffle Subwoofer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> no idea how good it is, but it cant be bad, its dayton
> Dayton IB385-8 15" Infinite Baffle Subwoofer


I saw those before, but I think they are true IB subs, so in car wont work that well. Plus I cannot bring myself to buy anything with a stamped basket.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

How much room do you have? You wanting to stick with sealed or consider ported? I know it's a bit of a stretch, but look for a JBL W15GTi (I'm such a JBL whore). Probably the best overall woofer I've owned. They're kind of deep, but only require 1.5cf sealed. $200 might be pushing it, although I've seen them sell for that. $225-$250 is more common. Dual 6 ohm coils puts you at a 3 ohm load with ~700w on tap, which would be perfect for the sub.

JBL - W15GTi MkII - 15" Subwoofer with Kevlar®-impregnated-paper woofer cone and Dual 6-ohm voice coils


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

heh im looking for something more clean. i might not like it, but ive tried spl subs, tried ur average sq sub, now looking to try a top sq sub


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> How much room do you have? You wanting to stick with sealed or consider ported? I know it's a bit of a stretch, but look for a JBL W15GTi (I'm such a JBL whore). Probably the best overall woofer I've owned. They're kind of deep, but only require 1.5cf sealed. $200 might be pushing it, although I've seen them sell for that. $225-$250 is more common. Dual 6 ohm coils puts you at a 3 ohm load with ~700w on tap, which would be perfect for the sub.
> 
> JBL - W15GTi MkII - 15" Subwoofer with Kevlar®-impregnated-paper woofer cone and Dual 6-ohm voice coils



:thumbsup:



Cruzer said:


> heh im looking for something more clean. i might not like it, but ive tried spl subs, tried ur average sq sub, now looking to try a top sq sub


WTF ????

the JBL WGTI is one of the baddest SQ / SQL sub on the market, only thing that held them back from ruling the world was the dual 6 ohm loads...

you need to check these out, When I start talking with my subwoofer Tech / EE I will model a 15" in many ways as the GTI...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

DAT said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just basing it off the klippel results that it doesnt look to be as clean as others...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> just basing it off the klippel results that it doesnt look to be as clean as others...


Well It's no Morel Ultimo, and by that, I mean it's actually audible.  I'm not sure what it looks like on paper, but I know what it sounds like. I'll have two in my upcoming install, vented. They can get extremely loud, but they are in no way an SPL sub. Don't be misled by their massive size/mounting depth; they are amazing sounding woofers. 

If you don't want to commit financially to one just yet, try and find a local member who runs one. If you picked one up for $250 or less though, you could flip it anytime you wanted and make all your money back. I don't see the value on these dropping anytime soon, especially since they are discontinued. You ought to give one a try. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im sure its better than most out there, but i can still count a couple subs i would rather run instead.

plus the mounting depth on that thing is ridiculous lol


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

So what's considered low distortion?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> So what's considered low distortion?


Thats the question.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im just looking at this
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/11864-jbl-w10gti-w15gtimk2.html

and seeing that things like the dayton hf, peerless xxls, AE IB, etc. show better results

im not saying the sub is bad, but ive tried spl, ive tried an average sq sub, now im hoping to try one of these if u will "best on paper" subs. after that ill know exactly which type i like best and can go from there. ive read a lot of talk that these "best on paper" subs sound lifeless, dry, sterile, and that may be my opinion as well. then ill prob end up with something like the jbl, or image dynamics, etc. that sounds good and is highly regarded on the forum


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Cruzer said:


> im just looking at this
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/11864-jbl-w10gti-w15gtimk2.html
> 
> and seeing that things like the dayton hf, peerless xxls, AE IB, etc. show better results
> ...


If you're concerned about what's good on paper, why not find your reviews and then compares subs and then purchase them? There's no sense in asking for opinions, then comparing it to specs.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bassfromspace said:


> If you're concerned about what's good on paper, why not find your reviews and then compares subs and then purchase them? There's no sense in asking for opinions, then comparing it to specs.


The point of the thread was to get more ideas of subs under $200 which the wgti doesn't fit end of story. Regardless of sq or distortion it's not was I asked


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Cruzer said:


> The point of the thread was to get more ideas of subs under $200 which the wgti doesn't fit end of story. Regardless of sq or distortion it's not was I asked


I haven't mentioned the gti. I'm seeking simply to understand precisely what you want to buy.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bassfromspace said:


> I haven't mentioned the gti. I'm seeking simply to understand precisely what you want to buy.


Exactly what the title says low distortion sq 15 under $200. Didn't know if there were any other options other than the Dayton hf/ho 15 so thought I would ask


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's an option. I've heard the 12" in a downfired center console in a single cab Silverado. Played low and clean.
DIAMOND AUDIO D615D2 15" D6 Car Audio Subwoofer DVC - eBay (item 390240276000 end time Mar-14-11 19:40:36 PDT)


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Here's an option. I've heard the 12" in a downfired center console in a single cab Silverado. Played low and clean.
> DIAMOND AUDIO D615D2 15" D6 Car Audio Subwoofer DVC - eBay (item 390240276000 end time Mar-14-11 19:40:36 PDT)


hmm 1200 watts or 510 watts. odd dual 2 voice coil =/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's another good option. I've heard the newer hi energy 12's and they were something special. Clean as a whistle. I'd imagine the older ones are the same.

HERTZ Hi Energy 15" Subwoofer 1400watt single voicecoil - eBay (item 380273820447 end time Mar-27-11 13:39:32 PDT)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> hmm 1200 watts or 510 watts. odd dual 2 voice coil =/


My buddy had I think 750rms on his off a TREO ssx750.1. Moved it good. I'd still do the 1200 and turn the gain down.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Here's another good option. I've heard the newer hi energy 12's and they were something special. Clean as a whistle. I'd imagine the older ones are the same.
> 
> HERTZ Hi Energy 15" Subwoofer 1400watt single voicecoil - eBay (item 380273820447 end time Mar-27-11 13:39:32 PDT)


hey now that one looks interesting


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

How does that Hertz even come close to your goal? :laugh:










Le 1.61...the opposite of low distortion.

The ebay listing is also quite humorous:




> [FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]These subs are very good .... you can find them all over youtube videos, like the one below![/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]

 Well if they're on YouTube, then they must be good! :laugh: 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I would just stick with the Dayton HO. Tried & True.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ryan s said:


> How does that Hertz even come close to your goal? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, but I'm convinced the user is buying "sq" based on brand and not capability.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i just said it looked interesting, didnt say it was a potential buy. last time i said i didnt want to buy a sub someone suggested, everyone got butt hurt, so i was attempting to not repeat...

if i could have any sub it would be an AE AV, which has Le .196mH


----------

